# Outdoor activities and games for 2 year old?



## oolongtea (Feb 25, 2007)

I need ideas for things to do outdoors with my 2 year old. We get to a park and all I can think to do is play catch. We don't have a yard so gardening and baby pools aren't an option. I do go to playgrounds with him, but sometimes he gets tired of dealing with the other kids there. So what can we do for fun in a park or other grassy/tree area?


----------



## Momo123 (Aug 6, 2009)

How about blowing bubbles? We live in an apt with no yard and we go on the sidewalk or park to do this. He loves chasing them and trying to blow some himself.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Bubbles are fun









Also --
chalk on the sidewalk
ride-on toys
hide & seek
chase
cars & trucks (really, you can just bring any of his favorite toys)
leaf rubbings
collect pebbles, sticks, etc.


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

Painting with water...super cheap. Dollar store painbrush, container with water....presto! Lengthy minutes of fun painting the sidewalk, the steps, the fence, etc...


----------



## batsister (Jul 21, 2009)

Good ideas so far. Also, what about:

-hula hoop (at this age, mainly for putting on the ground and stepping/hopping in or out)

-jump rope? (also for use on the ground, and obviously with supervision)

-frisbee, or better yet, aerobie or other disc with a hole for easier catching

-tamborine/maracas

-peek-a-boo hiding behind trees

-maybe a simple ring-toss game with bing bags?

-look for bugs, squirrels, birds, etc. to watch

-do silly "creative movement" type stuff together-- "can you jump? dance? stand on one foot?" etc.

Have fun!


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just hunting for stuff, beautiful rocks, leaves, etc. ... wandering around. I used to follow my kids through parks and on trails in botanical gardens for hours... happily wandering....

Making leaf boats to float in puddles... digging holes, making collections of pine cones, etc......


----------

